# Great opportunity in telfair county 400 acres



## rance56 (Oct 18, 2011)

really nice one continous piece. good bit of agriculture in the immediate area. i am very picky when it comes to land and i would rate this an 8-8.5 on scale of 10. good overall deer population, good potential for 140 inch plus deer.

would like to get 2 members at $875 each for a total of 3 including myself.i am strictly a trophy hunter and typically dont even shot does eventhouhg i understand its probally needed. rules would be open for discussion, ranging from both bucks needed to be trophy to one trophy and one buck of your choice. i am very easy to get along with and very low impact type hunter. i have another lease in telfair county and belong to a club in broxton. you would not see much of me on this piece-especially since i have my second son due nov 14th. i can have you in stand saturday evening that you would feel real confidant in. if you are insistant about only hunting with your group it can be leased outright. rance winn 404-219-1199


----------



## slade770 (Oct 19, 2011)

what kind of pricing for the whole piece? and is there hogs??


----------



## slade770 (Oct 19, 2011)

what kind of pricing for the whole piece? and is there hogs??


----------



## rance56 (Oct 19, 2011)

$2625,  some might occasional pass thru there but not a resident hog population


----------



## mike martinez (Oct 20, 2011)

*Telfair*

Any turkeys on the property?


----------



## rance56 (Oct 21, 2011)

yes prime for turkeys.

opening weekend this saturday. I am offering more of a discount. just need 1 more person now and will offer it for $650 if you do it by saturday. this is safe to safe most likely the best deal you are going to find in all of gerogia. extremely good private land in telfair county, close to the dodge county line-400 acres only 3 members total for a grand total of $650!


----------



## mike martinez (Oct 21, 2011)

*Telfair*

Any chance for turkey only? Any of the other members chase them birds?? I think you set me up with my last membership Town Creek HC  with Robert Cauthren in Denton??


----------



## rance56 (Oct 21, 2011)

Mike, i was going to mention if you remembered that. I believe they still have that hunt club. i got the last member i needed but i would work out a turkey only membership, i need to recover some funds, lol. i dont turkey hunt so might even be able to get it to where you are the only turkey hunter on it, the other 2 guys are big deer hunters. it backs up against large farm field and has powerline thru it. perfect setup for the birds.


----------



## mike martinez (Oct 21, 2011)

*Telfair*

Rance check you PMs


----------



## mike martinez (Oct 23, 2011)

*Telfair*

Shoot me a pm Rance


----------

